# Sam's Club contest 2012



## HUCK (Jan 22, 2012)

Who is in and where? We are in NJ contest in aug.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 22, 2012)

They told me I had already regisered.

BOB
I had, LAST year. :roll:    :?  :x


----------



## HUCK (Jan 24, 2012)

How it turn out did you get in?


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 6, 2012)

There was alot of "issues" trying to reach the "site" to register. 
We were hoping to do Southgate in Mi. but didn't make it in.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Feb 6, 2012)

Puff said:
			
		

> There was alot of "issues" trying to reach the "site" to register.
> We were hoping to do Southgate in Mi. but didn't make it in.


There's still a bunch of openings if you want to cook.  

http://www.kcbs.us/sams-club-series.php
You do have to be a member of KCBS to register.

BOB


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 6, 2012)

I was under the impression you had to be a KCBS member to compete.  

Sent from Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Feb 6, 2012)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I was under the impression you had to be a KCBS member to compete.
> 
> Sent from Cleveland, Ohio


True Dat.  Yes, you do have to be a member of KCBS to register.  
You have to have your member number and a team name at the time that you register.  

BOB


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll check it out. We had problems with their server when trying to register. Thanks Bob!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2012)

Puff, if you get in I expect you to kick some ass!


----------



## Griff (Feb 10, 2012)

Go Puff, go.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.kcbs.us/sams-club-series.php

I notice that right now, there are at least 9 contests that are still needing teams to register. 

If you need help regisering, just ask.  

If/when you get in, Best of Luck against some of the best teams out there.  Last year, I got my butt beat, but I wasn't last, and I had a lot of FUN!

BOB


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2012)

North Charleston, SC in June.


----------



## Crtnations (Mar 1, 2012)

We're in the Utah contest.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Puff, 

Did you make it in?

I will be judging in Ocala this weekend.

BOB


----------



## Tri Tip (Mar 3, 2012)

We will be lucky to do 5 comps this year with my modeling career so I'm out. I do like to do the Reezers and the Ranchers Reserve out here.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Bob In Fla. said:
			
		

> Hey Puff,
> 
> Did you make it in?
> 
> ...


Not as of yet. Summer is our busiest time. Hard to commit and that really sucks. 
Looking at a few local rib burns but that's about it for now. 
Judging huh?  :prayer:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 3, 2012)

How was the contest, Bob... WARREN County Pork Choppers took the GC.  

Sent from Galaxy S2 Skyrocket


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Sam's Club contest 2012 Ocala Results*

Sam's Club Series Ocala Results.  It's a KCBS contest, and 5 of the top six that move on to the second round generally cook in the FBA (Florida BBQ Association)

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2012&month=3&id=3506

BOB


----------

